# Schwarzes Wasser



## milobarny (25. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

habe seit drei Jahren meinen kleinen Teich im Garten mit Goldfischen. Bis jetzt haben sie jeden Winter ohne Probleme überlebt. Dieses Jahr jedoch sind alle gestorben, obwohl der Teich nicht so lange zugefroren war wie sonst. das Wasser ist total schwarz. was ist passiert? kann es sein,dass das laub im laubschutznetz zu lange im wasser lag und dieses verseuchte?Was soll ich nun unternehmen? Das wasser abpumpen undersetzen?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## Digicat (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Schwarzes Wasser*

Servus Milo....

:Willkommen2 im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum  



> kann es sein,dass das laub im laubschutznetz zu lange im wasser lag und dieses verseuchte?



Könnte durchaus möglich sein, aber sollte das Netz niemals die Teichoberfläche berühren  
OK., jetzt könnens wir nicht mehr ändern, aber wennst leider jetzt keine Fische mehr drinnen hast, würde ich eine komplette Teichsanierung (Reinigung) vorschlagen, aber das Wasser das ausgepumpt wird, würde ich zum Teil auffangen (aufblasbares Kinderplanschbecken oder Ähnliches), wegen der Bakterien  .

Nun zu meinen Fragen:
Wie Tief ist der Teich ?
Wieviele Fische waren vorhanden und welche ?
Wasser wird gefiltert ?
Wieviele Wasserpflanzen vorhanden und welche ?
Teichbeschaffenheit = Flachwasserzone, Sumpfzone ?

Und vorallem Fotos, um eine Übersicht zu bekommen wären auch sehr WICHTIG !!!! Bitte auch vom vorigen Sommer wenns gibt !!!

Du siehst Fragen über Fragen, je genauer die Antwort umso mehr kann dir geholfen werden  

Fotos einstellen: Wie geht das ?

Ach ja, jetzt hätte ichs beinahe vergessen: Darf ich dich nach deinem Vornamen fragen, wir nehmens hier persönlicher


----------



## Flash (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Schwarzes Wasser*

Also hört sich danach an, das das Wasser umgekipt ist.
Wenn du noch Laub oder Pfanzenreste im Teich hast solltest du die schleunigst los werden!

Wasserwerte messen!
Teilwasserwechsel ist schon mal ne gute Idee..

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Nymphaion (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Schwarzes Wasser*

Hallo,

so wie Du das beschreibst ist das kein Wasser mehr, sondern dünne Gülle. Vermutlich stinkt es auch wie die Pest? Meiner Meinung nach war das Laub der Übeltäter. Ganz übel ist auch Obst, das in den Teich fällt. Vor allem Zwetschgen haben schon in kleinsten Mengen verheerende Folgen.


----------



## wp-3d (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Schwarzes Wasser*



			
				milobarny schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe seit drei Jahren meinen kleinen Teich im Garten mit Goldfischen. Bis jetzt haben sie jeden Winter ohne Probleme überlebt. Dieses Jahr jedoch sind alle gestorben, obwohl der Teich nicht so lange zugefroren war wie sonst. das Wasser ist total schwarz. was ist passiert? kann es sein,dass das laub im laubschutznetz zu lange im wasser lag und dieses verseuchte?Was soll ich nun unternehmen? Das wasser abpumpen undersetzen?
> 
> Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar




Hallo milobarny

Leider ist die Vermutung von dir zutreffend.

Hier kann ich mich Helmut und Namensvetter Werner nur noch  anschliessen.

Dein Teichwasser ist Tot. 
Durch die Verrottungsprozesse des Laubes im warmen Winter wurde dem Wasser der gesammte Sauerstoff entzogen und deine Fische sind erstickt.

Erste Hilfemaßnahmen bringen nichts mehr!!!

Jetzt nützt nur noch, Wasser komplett aus dem Teich entsorgen und alles im Teich, wie Pflanzenwurzeln, Bodengrund und Folie sauber mit Frichwasser ausspülen.
Danach kann der Teich wieder mit Frichwasser befüllt werden.
Nun müssen sich min. 4 Wochen  ausreichend Mikroorganissmen im Wasser wieder entwickeln.


----------

